

Tesla stock tumbles after Model S catches fire - codex_irl
http://www.sfgate.com/news/us/article/Tesla-stock-tumbles-after-Model-S-catches-fire-4863667.php

======
malandrew
After the article pumped up the gravity of the fire, I had to check out the
video for rubbernecking value, but I was not prepared for how underwhelmed I
was going to be. That was a pretty mild fire. I've personally seen several
worse fires from gasoline engine cars. This is a real reach and I would expect
shares to rise from this. Even if the batteries do really have some issue with
difficulty being put out, what's the big deal. Once a fire has progressed to
that severity, the car is going to be totalled whether or not it burns for
longer and is hard to put out. Furthermore, if the cause is just a piece of
metal, that's a much easier problem to solve with a protective metal plan then
lets say a fundamental problem in their battery tech.

------
brianherbert
It's a good thing gasoline doesn't catch fire otherwise we would all be in
trouble.

~~~
hga
Unless of course you point model rocket engine exhaust at it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dateline_NBC#General_Motors_vs...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dateline_NBC#General_Motors_vs._NBC)

Let us be cautious about media gotchas.

------
softbuilder
Annoying that the article tries to connect the fire to the batteries because
other electric car fires involved batteries. It certainly could be battery
related, but the fire seems forward enough that it wouldn't be my first
suspect.

~~~
abalone
Nope, the batteries were definitely involved.

[http://jalopnik.com/tesla-model-s-fire-involved-batteries-
fi...](http://jalopnik.com/tesla-model-s-fire-involved-batteries-firefighters-
say-1440443156)

Reality can be annoying sometimes.

~~~
softbuilder
Cool, details, thanks!

>Reality can be annoying sometimes.

Don't understand this part.

------
s_q_b
Li-ion batteries catch fire sometimes. So do gasoline, hydrogen, and any other
fuel that could reasonably power an automobile.

